# Android/Phone 7/iOS Programmierung



## Psycho1996 (5. April 2011)

Hi,
Da ich auch bisschen Ahnung vom Coden (C++, Visual Basic, bisschen Assembler) habe, überlege ich mir ernsthaft mit "Mobile-Coding" anzufangen... Die Frage ist nur: Lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt?! Und für welche Plattform ab besten Coden?

Danke schonmal


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. April 2011)

Versteh davon nicht allzuviel, aber ich denke mit Android wirst du die besten Karten haben, da dies ein "offenes" OS hat und du daran legal rumhantieren kannst.

Bei iOS ist das sicherlich verboten, und bei Phone 7 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wird aber wie beim iOS sein.


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. April 2011)

Ich meine Hauptsächlich fürn Marketplace Coden xD Aber am Android "rumschrauben" könnte auch Interessant sein...


----------



## TAZ (5. April 2011)

Du brauchst halt für das jeweilige System ein passendes SDK.
Für Android: Android SDK | Android Developers

Es würde sich bei Android anbieten gleich in Eclipse zu arbeiten, das ist kostenlos!
Eclipse Downloads

Für Android wird aber in Java (und nur in Java!!) entwickelt.

Wenn du deine Software im Marketplace anbieten willst musst du eine Gebühr (25$) entrichten.


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. April 2011)

Vorteil Android:
Kann die erwrobenen "Skills" fast 1:1 aufm PC anwenden^^
Aber warum zur Hölle wollen die alle Kohle beim Marketplace?! Ich dachte das nur Apple für alles Kohle will

Danke schonmal...

Hat noch jemand Infos über Phone 7? Ich habe beim Suchen (5 Minuten nur...) nicht viel übers Publishing gefunden...

Ich tendiere im Moment stark zu Android^^


----------



## TAZ (5. April 2011)

Naja diese (bei Google einmalige) Gebühr hat schon ihren Sinn. Sonst kann ja jeder Trottel irgendwelchen Müll in den Marketplace einstellen. Das würde schnell unübersichtlich werden. Oder es werden Schadprogramme en Mas einstellt. Das kann man eben mit diesen 25$ schon stark einschränken.

Zu WP7 schau mal hier: App Hub - home
Und dann unter education steht glaub ein bissl was dazu, und links auf die Schaltfläche klicken für Entwickler-Werkzeuge.


----------



## Puepue (10. April 2011)

Für Windows Phone hat MIcrosoft eine Software zur Verfügung gestellt - Auch als Express-Version zu haben (also für lau) - muss man aber m.W. nach mind. Vista haben.
Was das einstellen in den Marketplace kostet, da habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung...
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express for Windows Phone
Tutorials gibt es scheinbar nur "wirklich gute" in Englisch...


----------



## norse (11. April 2011)

ich würde dir andorid empfehlen! das wird in nächstes zeit das wichtigste OS werden, das Windows Phone 7 hats mal derbe verkackt und iOS ist eig gut, aber da brauchste nen Mac und zum veröffentlichen kostet es dich glaub 79€ im jahr.
Vorteil bei iOS ist,dass es doch sehr einfach ist, vorallem das interface ist schnell gebastelt und der rest geht dann auch gut von der hand, vorallem wenn du schon c++ vorwissen hast ist das super.


nimm android, da biste uneingeschränkt und kannst echt alles machen


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2011)

Wenn du coding für iOS einfach findest, dann muss für Android selbst ein drei Jähriger coden können 

Fazit: Android, Java ist leicht zu erlernen.


----------



## Ahab (11. April 2011)

Für Phone 7 musst du weiterhin in C# coden. Über Kompatibilität zu Java bin ich nicht im Bilde, ich glaube aber das ist C#-only.

Ich würde dir auch zu Java+Android raten.


----------



## Supeq (14. April 2011)

Ich würd dir zu WP7 raten, es gibt noch einige Apps, die nicht umgesetzt worden sind.

Für Android/iOs gibt es schon (fast) alles.


----------



## Maxanier (20. April 2011)

Wenn du just for Fun und dabei auch ein wenig Geld verdienen möchtest, würde ich dir wp7 empfehlen, mit dem oben genannten Programm von Microsoft geht das relativ einfach, es gibt ein gutes Tutorial, einigen freien Code, du musst nichts neu lernen und du kannst die Spiele gleichzeitig mit nur geringen Mehraufwand auch für die Xbox(auch über App. Hub) und Windows verkaufen.


----------



## Maxanier (20. April 2011)

Puepue schrieb:
			
		

> Für Windows Phone hat MIcrosoft eine Software zur Verfügung gestellt - Auch als Express-Version zu haben (also für lau) - muss man aber m.W. nach mind. Vista haben.
> Was das einstellen in den Marketplace kostet, da habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung...
> Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express for Windows Phone
> Tutorials gibt es scheinbar nur "wirklich gute" in Englisch...



Soweit ich weiß geht da auch für xp nur ein wenig aufwendiger(die Installation)


----------



## Puepue (20. April 2011)

Bei der Entscheidung würde ich mit einfließen lassen, was für ein Smartphone du selbst hast.
Du weißt dann nämlich
+ was dich nervt, bei Apps, die es bereits gibt
+ was du brauchen könntest - und somit auch andere 
+ was technisch möglich ist


----------



## Psycho1996 (25. April 2011)

Soo ich melde mich hier au mal wieder:
Ich lerne grad bisschen Java, und schau mir Windows Phone 7 an...

Und ja ich will nur bisschen Just for Fun Coden und evtl bisschen die Finanzen aufbessern mit dem Hobby


----------

